# british columbia and washington snowtrip



## yiesyisyeno (Sep 29, 2010)

hi
booked my tiket for vancouver end of october and i m planing to go snowboarding for a couple of weeks at the end of november in bc or washington area...
anyone wants to share flat in any nis place with snow???
any ideas and sugestions about the resorts in the area???
thenx and welcome

alexis


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

end of november? that's considered an early start here. are you expecting everything to be open?


----------



## yiesyisyeno (Sep 29, 2010)

i nkow evrything starts on dec but i heard there r some places open in bc nd in washington


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Pretty sure that none of the BC interior resorts will be open by that time. Not sure about Whistler?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

it takes a very early start to have everything open by the end of november, otherwise it's just WROD shit


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

End of November: Lake Louise, Sunshine Village, Marmot Basin, Whistler Blackcomb... possibly Baker. Most of the BC Interior resorts will be opening on Dec.3-4, but if snowfall is really good early they might so a "sneak peak weekend" and open for two days the weekend before (Nov.27-28)


----------



## jacob22 (Oct 5, 2010)

Sun Peaks is also a very popular resort
it's scheduled to open Nov 20


----------



## Liquidnails (Sep 24, 2010)

Both Sun Peaks and Silver Star are usually open by the end of November.

Lift passes are usually deeply discounted or sometimes even free. Don't expect conditions to be stellar.


----------



## pinkrobe (Sep 29, 2008)

Lake Louise is blowing its base right now. My experience with BC interior in November is to take a rock board.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

*Tentative Opening Days 2010*
(as posted on the resort website)

Oct 30 - Norquay (weekends only)
Nov 5 - Lake Louise
Nov 11 - Marmot Basin
Nov 11 - Sunshine Village
Nov 20 - Sun Peaks
Nov 25 - Whistler Blackcomb
Nov 26 - Silver Star
Nov 27 - Whitewater
Dec 3 - Apex 
Dec 3 - Norquay (full opening)
Dec 3 - Revelstoke
Dec 4 - Big White
Dec 4 - Fernie
Dec 10 - Kicking Horse
Dec 10 - Mt Washington
Dec 11 - Red Mountain

_Powder King_ expects to open between Oct 29 and Nov 11.
_Castle_ expects to open between Dec 3 and Dec 10
_Baker_ snow undetermined (usually mid Nov to early Dec)

Some resorts will open a week early for the weekend only, usually doing so are Revelstoke, Whitewater, Kicking Horse and Fernie.


----------



## labowsky (Sep 28, 2010)

washington is going to open on the third now.
and if you need a riding buddy hit me up if your going to be on the island.


----------



## PowderHunter (Sep 19, 2010)

pinkrobe said:


> Lake Louise is blowing its base right now. My experience with BC interior in November is to take a rock board.


Hahaha yea. Most of the interior BC resorts depend on hotel occupany to determine when they open because it allows time to build a base - above the rocks...there is no denying I've felt rocks all season though.


----------

